# No Frills?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

ETA
Oops..didnt realize this was in endurance xD
Nevermind the rest of my post unless you were talking an endurance-specialized barn to board at, haha.


Nothing extra, you're just getting the very basics..basically.
Such as: 
Frills: stalls, arenas, heated wash racks, big expensive barn, wood fence (on acres of pasture).
No frills: electric wire fence, run-in shed (or just trees for shelter), water trough, and nothing fancy.

Basically the bigger the barn, the more frills it will most likely have. Bare essentials for a barn with no frills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm referring to "no frills" endurance rides. I'm guessing this might mean no catering or food provided, no awards, etc? But I really don't know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks anyway!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I would imagine something along those lines..I know that frills are non-necessities, lol. And I believe that goes for any context..unless we're talking anout a dress, then it probably means something different..lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Out here, it means exactly what you thought.. Minimal to no awards, minimal to no meals, no ride photos, etc.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You would have to provide all your own needs.


----------

